# Fuel tank and battery under center console?



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Can I get away with the battery and fuel tank next go each other? Also could I run a fuel tank under a center console? The console has a large opening in the back that runs from the floor to about 3/4 ways up. Could this cause a fire if there is electrical components on the console?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I've seen manufacturers do it before, but I wouldn't recommend it.

A spark could cause more than a fire, it could make a nice explosion.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I figured as much... I saw a lot of conversation about this in both directions. My gut says that I don't want to be a part of the end of a Hollywood boat chase..


----------

